# Foto einfärben und vom Hintergrund abheben. Wie mache ich das?



## mhtonline (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin hier gerade neu angekommen und hoffe ich halte mich an eure netiquette .
ich kenne mich relativ schlecht mit photoshop aus und bräuchte hilfe wie ich bei diesem bild: http://media.photobucket.com/image/josh ritter/jonkmusic/JoshRitter.jpg den ritterhelm komplett weiß färben kann, so dass man keine details mehr sieht. danach würde ich ihn gerne ausschneiden um ihn auf verschiedenen hintergründen zu platzieren.

ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir das erklären.
lg mht


----------



## smileyml (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

die Netiquette sieht zwar auch Groß- und Kleinschreibung vor, aber das traue ich dir auch zu 

Zum Helm:
Das einfachste ist, wenn du die Kontur des Helmes mit dem Polygonlasso nachzeichnet und daraus dann eine Ebenemaske machst. So bist du in der Lage schnell und einfach die Farbe der Helmsiluette und auch des Hintergrundes (der eine eigene neue Ebene erhält) zu ändern.

Dazu hier noch Linsk, die einfach alles Notwendige erklären:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...s-02-portraiteffekt-mit-masken-erstellen.html
http://www.webmasterpro.de/design/article/photoshop-einfuehrung-arbeiten-mit-masken.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2010)

Moin allerseits 

Ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass du in deinem Themenbetreff mit der ursprünglichen Zeichenfolge "abhenebn" eher "abheben" zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest, und hab ihn entsprechend berichtigt 

mfg Maik


----------



## mhtonline (17. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt mir schon sehr geholfen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2010)

mhtonline hat gesagt.:


> Ihr habt mir schon sehr geholfen. Vielen Dank


Ganz nach dem Motto unseres Forums:


> *tutorials.de - User helfen Usern*



Wobei hier mein persönlicher Anteil an Hilfestellung eher gering ausgefallen ist 

mfg Maik


----------

